# Aerocrown club members



## drivin*me*buggy (May 30, 2011)

I am really thinking about getting an Aerocrown. Those of you that have them can you tell me about the wheel width? Are they wider than wooden wheels? Dig in less?

I am short... and although it sounds weird of me to say, after driving in my Pequea cart I am feeling like my posture isn't the greatest but also that I could use a bit more leg room so I could sit up taller. After looking back at Adair's pix driving her Aerocrown it looks like there is a little more room like what I am looking for.

I won't make a decision until after this clinic in 2 weeks, but then may offer my Pequea up for sale to put towards an Aerocrown. I'd love to be able to go see one in person before I buy....maybe someone at the Orelton show will have one...

Angie


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 30, 2011)

Hi Angie, I am 4'11 inches. I fit fine in my aerocrown standard seat height. Plenty of leg room for me to stretch my legs out forward. I have the seat adjusted so the cart becomes weightless with me in it. There are several sets of holes to move the seat back and forth. I considered getting a lowered seat because in the mini bellcrown I couldn't touch the floor all the way, but the aerocrown seems fine at standard height because the seat pad is deeper on the minibellcrown than on the aerocrown.

The seat pad is removable on the aerocrown (on mine with the high back seat choice)...and you can take off the floor and put in stirrups for less weight and drag. You can get a custom lower seat or have the floor raised for the same price but it is special order and takes a couple of weeks to come in.

The weels are wider than my meadowbrook, dig in MUCH less and I can go out in less than perfect ground conditions without rutting everything up like in my meadowbrook. I can measure the wheel width if you need an exact number, but they do seem to be flat and wide rubber and they go great over any ground for me. Nice wheels is one of the bonus features IMO. I may have enjoyed the larger wheels but was trying to keep my price down, they cost extra, but custom colored wheels are the same price as black in the 26 inch height.


----------



## ClickMini (May 30, 2011)

I agree with the above poster. I had a Meadowbrook that had similar wheels to your Pequa, and those were pretty narrow and dug in. The wheels on both the Aerocrown and the Smart Cart are pretty wide and flatter, I think they float as much as a non-pneumatic cart can.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 30, 2011)

That was one of the things I liked about a Bellcrown versus the Ite Bte or other carts that were out there at the time I was choosing. (To be clear, the Pacific hit the market just about the time I had ordered my Minicrown so I am NOT dissing that cart!




) The wheels on the Aerocrown are the same as the Minicrown, and they are VERY wide compared to the rim of most steel wheels currently available. I used mine for the first time down at Ram Tap in CA, which was mostly sand, and it did a very good job floating across the surface. We wallowed a little, but at least we stayed on top!



I don't hesitate to use it through deep mud or heavy footing as it will not dig in but is not a heavier wheel overall.

As far as the floor length, a wedge seat will help you considerably. So much of it isn't the actual length available but how cramped you feel and a wedge seat will straighten out all those angles, put your weight on your feet for greater security and overall improve your comfort.

Leia


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 30, 2011)

Newbie question Leia... what is a wedge seat? I have heard the term a bunch of times and finally decided to ask even if I sound dumb doing it. thanks Adair.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 30, 2011)

That's not dumb!



A wedge seat is just what it sounds like- a cushion that is shaped like a wedge, being higher in the back than the front. It helps keep your body aligned a little more comfortably and is usually paired with a marathon seat in general, i.e. one with high sides that surround your butt and keep you in place while driving at speed. Trust me, once you get going really fast it's a pain in the rear to try and keep yourself in one place on a bench seat!



Much better if the seat simply holds you there and you can concentrate on driving.

Leia


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. It sounds like something I would love. I have enjoyed the pix and video I have found online. Running Brook farm is about 3 hours from me and they have one in stock so at least I could see one in person. I also think Driving Essentials will be at the Orelton Farm show I am volunteering at so I emailed them in case they may have one to see in person at that show.

Angie


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (May 31, 2011)

How does the paint hold up?

And is it a quiet cart or squeaky/rattly at all?

Sorry so quick..headed to work.

Angie


----------



## ClickMini (May 31, 2011)

I haven't had mine long enough to comment on the paint, but I find it to be a very quiet cart.


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 31, 2011)

It is quiet as a mouse. I think the paint is powder coat. They send touch up paint with the cart when you buy it. Even for the different colored wheels.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 31, 2011)

It's a very quiet cart, the only time I had it make some noise was when sand got in the singletree's nylon washers and it started squeaking. All I had to do was unscrew it, rinse the parts, put a little lubricant on it just to be sure and put it back together. Boom, instant silence!

When I asked Steven at Carriage Machine Works about it he said they are usually done with automotive paint but can be ordered powdercoated for the same price if you'd like. I miss my powder-coated cart so will be ordering mine done that way although the paint has held up pretty well on my MiniCrown. Some rust at the screw-holes and the like but I live in a rainforest and those parts got scraped bare when putting the cart together so it's not too surprising!



The paint has held up well everywhere else.

Leia


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (May 31, 2011)

Oh man girls....what's a girl to do? Unless I buy a new riding horse ( and I am looking at a fjord mare), I feel like I have no choice but to buy an Aerocrown and then decide which cart I want to sell. Would the Aerocrown make an appropriate training cart for new horses (thinking long term to when I start a new horse)? I can't see why it wouldn't but since you guys have them I figured maybe there is something I am not seeing.

How would I choose a color? I know- ask here! LOL





Angie (who is going to try and be good 'til after her clinic)


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 31, 2011)

There's nothing about it except the price tag that would make it inappropriate for a green horse in my opinion. Just use a kicking strap so they can't get a foot through the dash and you should be fine.





Leia

P.S.- You're slowly working your way towards copying my cart selection! Hehe. I have a Hyperbike, a Bellcrown (will probably switch my Minicrown for an Aerocrown depending on what works for the tandem), a Frontier for goofing off in the mud and taking passengers, and a Graber show cart for breed shows. I need to add to that a chariot, a Tadpole for the pair and an ADS Pleasure Show-type wooden-wheeled Graber and I'm all set!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jun 1, 2011)

Leia, that's funny on the cart collection.

OK, 'nother question...is it stable turning and on hills?

Angie


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 1, 2011)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> Leia, that's funny on the cart collection.
> 
> OK, 'nother question...is it stable turning and on hills?
> 
> Angie


Oh yeah, it is stable. my trainer had me go down hill at a trot, turn left and canter up a nice hill and it felt GREAT. Very stable cart in my opinion. It was a fairly decent left turn and my boy turned a little short and was starting to canter before he was straight up hill and my boy was feeling silly and it didn't skid or skip at all and felt really secure. My trainer was at the top of the hill directing and watching me and she said my smile was a mile wide.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jun 1, 2011)

Awesome to hear about the stability. OK, Does anyone mind measuring the wheel width for me? And lets say one was going to order a cart for their 34-35.5 inch horses...would the standard wheel height that comes with it be fine?

Angie


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 1, 2011)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> Awesome to hear about the stability. OK, Does anyone mind measuring the wheel width for me? And lets say one was going to order a cart for their 34-35.5 inch horses...would the standard wheel height that comes with it be fine?
> 
> Angie


The web site says 41 inch track width. I can measure mine if track width is not the same as wheel width. My boy is close to 34 inches high and standard wheels is what I have. I wanted the bigger wheels but didn't want to spend the money and the bigger wheels add a bit more weight. Leia could give the feed back on bigger vs smaller on wheels from experience and performance, but I am happy with my choice for my boy. I have burgandy color, the blue ones would have been my second choice. They flattened the curve on the shafts a bit for me to accomodate my tug height measurement, but it wasn't much of an adjustment. You can give them your tug height measurement and they can check it for you. You need trace carriers. I have some home made ones out of baling twine and need to order some. It fit in the back of my SUV. They gave me shaft covers with my order.



Now I just need to get out there and use it. It was 3 weeks waiting for my boy to grow back hoof after the farrier incident.



I just sold my meadowbrook on Monday, so no going back now. I feel a little better about all the money I spent on the aerocrown after selling my second cart. I may shop around for a "pony ride" cart someday, but still don't regret buying the single seat cart, very stable and you sit real still in it.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 1, 2011)

For stability, let's put it this way...Breanna Sheahan bought one for her girls for marathon and she hadn't been happy with anything but her custom roadster carts until then. If you'd ever seen her drive, you'd know she's justifiably picky about stability for a reason!



drivin*me*buggy said:


> Awesome to hear about the stability. OK, Does anyone mind measuring the wheel width for me? And lets say one was going to order a cart for their 34-35.5 inch horses...would the standard wheel height that comes with it be fine?


Angie, for those kind of questions it's time to call the manufacturer.



They'll guide you to the right widths, heights, wheels sizes, etc. for your horse.



shorthorsemom said:


> Leia could give the feed back on bigger vs smaller on wheels from experience and performance


Not so much, actually.



I've got the standard size wheels and haven't gotten to ride in the Bellcrowns I've seen with the larger ones. I do love the look of the bigger wheels though!

Leia


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks again for the replies. I was referring to the actual width of the of the wheel itself compared to my pequea wheels. As far as wheel height, I saw Adair said that her wheels were 26 inches tall...that is the same of my pequea (24 inch plus 2" with he rubber rims.

Leia, yes, I have seen video of Breanna drive. She is awesome- very inspirational. I had kind of forgotten she had an Aerocrown.

Now I have to ask myself....how will this compare with my hyperbike? LOL





Adair, I love the color of the wheels on yours



I'd have to think what color would be able to look nice with both my horses....your coor may work....

Then I also have to decide where to buy it from...

How hard is it to take apart to transport?

Angie


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 1, 2011)

Angie. I am sure your hyperbike makes you feel like you have wings. The aerocrown was a second choice for me, I wanted a hyperbike in the worst way... I have physical limitations right now and my trainer wanted me to keep my legs down, (actually she said something like "are you kidding?" when I showed her photos of the hyperbike....thus the choice of the aerocrown over the hyperbike. I still have dreams of a hyperbike though... it was my first choice, but I do have some sciataca pain in my legs and I so I listened to my body and my trainer and went with the easy entry choice, but I do think the hyperbike is an AWESOME cart. I don't know about taking the aerocrown apart, Steven can tell you all that at Carriage machine. Unlike most amish, I noticed they answer the phones directly at Carriage and he was very informative and gave me quite a bit of information over the phone. My cart fit in my suv with the shafts taken off like it was made to be there. Really cool.. It was so light weight in comparison to the meadowbrook.

I totally gush over my cool burgandy wheels. I didn't care if it matched my horse.. LOL, spoken like a true rookie. They only had one set of wheels in stock and they were burgandy, luckily it was my favorite. Probably one of the sway factors for me. I went there to buy the mini bellcrown and went home with an aerocrown. I don't regret it at all. Now I just have to get out there and put some miles on my boy. three weeks off with sore feet and I am itching to get out and drive.

ps. if I had to guess on the width of the wheels without going out there and uncovering my cart, I would estimate at least two times or more the width of my meadowbrook as far as the rubber that touches the ground. The meadowbrook rubber is tapered and digs in, this cart is flat and wide and doesn't dig in, barely makes a track you can see. The meadowbrook drew lines in the ground.. I'll try to go and measure tomorrow.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 2, 2011)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> I was referring to the actual width of the of the wheel itself compared to my pequea wheels. As far as wheel height, I saw Adair said that her wheels were 26 inches tall...that is the same of my pequea (24 inch plus 2" with he rubber rims.


Ooooh, the wheel width (what you actually said) as opposed to the TRACK width, which is what I thought I read! LOL. That information used to be on the website but I guess it isn't anymore. How odd! I want to say mine are 2" wide or some such ridiculously broad number. I can measure tomorrow, if Amy's mare ever drops her foal and lets me sneak home! LOL. Wait, Amy has an Aerocrown. Hmm.... *scurries off to find tape measurer*

Okay, measured. The wheel is 1.5" across the rubber and just shy of 23" tall counting the rubber.



drivin*me*buggy said:


> Now I have to ask myself....how will this compare with my hyperbike? LOL


Only two-wheeled cart I've found that can compare in the general feel at speed. Much heavier of course, and showier for dressage and such, but very nearly as stable over rough terrain.



drivin*me*buggy said:


> Then I also have to decide where to buy it from...


I'd go straight to Steven at Carriage Machine works, but Driving Essentials is good as well.



drivin*me*buggy said:


> How hard is it to take apart to transport?


It's a bit of pain to get the shafts aligned again so I don't take mine apart.

Leia


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 2, 2011)

Ditto on the shaft alignment. I have already decided that this is "Ike's cart". I wouldn't enjoy adjusting between two horses except every once in awhile. I have it where I like it and it will stay there for awhile. We tweeked and tweeked the shafts until everybody was satisfied with the fit.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 4, 2011)

My boy's feet are feeling better and I got a lesson today on my aerocrown!!!! Whoooo hoooo, it was terrific. Between getting rid of my meadowbrook and going to an aerocrown and losing 25 lbs, my boy thought he sprouted wings. WOW. we had such a great time. Canter, trot, hills, mini newbie hazards and we did cones. My boy LOVES cones, I cracked up, he goes after them I swear he knows what to do without me. Neat doing the cones from the new cart perspective. I was much more accurate and I could whip right through even did off-set cones and I didn't brush anything. It was sooooo cool.

After I bragged about my quiet cart I noticed a small squeek in the seat, one of the wing nuts was loose, but after tightening, I might just lay a thin piece of rubber under for the seat to rest on. Other than that little squeek, it was pretty quiet in comparison to my meadowbrook. My meadowbrook left today with its new owner, so no cart collecting for me.

We used little leather dog collars for some trace carriers on the aerocrown until I can get some.

Anyway, I was so excited I just had to share.. Pretty day today, it was awesome...I totally love driving my boy in my new cart.... whooo hooo


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jun 4, 2011)

Adair,

I can feel your enthusiasm! SOunds like a great lesson and that you have a nice place to drive. If I get an Aerocrown, I am really thinking I may go pick it up. I have a Jeep Patriot...I hope it will fit in the back. I can put one side of the back seat down.

Anyone want to post more pix of their Aerocrown in action?

I drove Wish tonight and asked her if she'd like a new cart...if she does well with Jeff Morse next week then maybe that will be her reward LOL

Angie


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a honda pilot and it fit great in the back.

You fit in the cart part, the shafts are off and you put them on at home... lots of adjustments to get them where you want them. The cart comes with a little yellow jack thingy that fits into the shaft hole to hold the cart level when it is in your car. I can't imagine needing to use the jack again though. As long as it took us to tweek the fit, I am not moving anything for awhile.

I am so glad I made the leap and got a new cart...it was worth the wait. I am totally loving my driving lessons. I hooked up everything and my instructor didn't have to make any adjustments ... yippee.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jun 5, 2011)

Would it be possible to measure the length -width - height of the body of the cart? I guessed the shafts were off. Were the wheels off too? I can fit my hyperbike in the back of my jeep so fingers crossed that I could fit the Aerocrown.

You should be very proud of yourself Adair. You are doing a great job....we need more pix!

Angie


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Angie, I will measure today and get back to you... wheels were on. I tried to get my daughter to take some more photos yesterday but the TV called her back into the house. LOL, I can't imagine any TV show that would be more fun than being outside yesterday, it was absolutely perfect weather. I wanted to get more photos of me driving Ike for myself because I wanted to see what I looked like in my cart after I lost all that weight. Now is that just hilarious or what. I do know I have so much more room in the seat and my horse has gotten rather zippy. Adair


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 5, 2011)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> Would it be possible to measure the length -width - height of the body of the cart? I guessed the shafts were off. Were the wheels off too? I can fit my hyperbike in the back of my jeep so fingers crossed that I could fit the Aerocrown.
> 
> You should be very proud of yourself Adair. You are doing a great job....we need more pix!
> 
> Angie



Hi Angie, I am getting 41 inches from wheel hub to wheel hub and 45 inches from back of wheel to swing tree. The swing tree sticks out a little farther than the end point where you put the shafts in. Height of cart with seat on is about 39 inches and without the seat is a little over 23. The seat easily comes off, it has wing nuts.. You can always make it smaller if you take off the wheels, but that is the measure I get of the base cart without the shafts.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks Adair! I will test out these measurements tomorrow. I may need to take off wheels and seat. Hope you got to drive today.

Angie


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 5, 2011)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> Thanks Adair! I will test out these measurements tomorrow. I may need to take off wheels and seat. Hope you got to drive today.
> 
> Angie


I didn't get to drive today, but I did uncover the cart and look at it wistfully in hopes that I could conjure up a drive for the day.



Milk inspector person due Monday or Tuesday to inspect our dairy... sigh. Can you say major cleaning day? I can't wait to get out again and drive my boy though, I was hoping for today so our lesson from yesterday was fresh in my brain, but it didn't happen. I am so tired and exhausted from cleaning the cow barn and milk house all day. My house is a wreck, but the barn is looking good.

it is 10:45pm and I still need to bake two batches of cookies for my daughters school project and get up at 5 am tomorrow morning and go to work.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jun 8, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how wide the shafts are? I like the space Wish has in my Pequea cart compared to my Frontier. ANd does anyone have pictures of the different wheel colors? I have seen the burgundy, black and yellow. I'd love to see the green.

Thanks,

Angie


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 8, 2011)

However wide you want them to be- you tighten them down at whatever rotation/width fits your horse. I guarantee you she'll have much more hip room in this cart as the shafts bend in at the tugs far more than the other models you mention.

I custom-ordered my wheels to be black with dark green hubs in a gradient and was quite happy with them. They're a little darker than I'd expected, almost completely unnoticeable, but pretty in bright sunlight.

Leia


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 8, 2011)

Rotating the shafts in and out to determine the width and fit on my chubby boy is what my trainer and I played with for quite awhile. I admit to having them just perfect and didn't tighten the nuts enough and having them spin out of position while we were double checking with the tape measure to be sure that right and left were the same length...and then we had to start all over again... my boy was cross tied when we were playing with the fit and there were three of us, one heading, and two playing with the cart fit, so there wasn't a time where anything was a problem. Our first drive we decided that the shafts were too close to his body and we drove it right back, hooked to the cross ties and started all over until we were happy. Then the second day, we tweeked it a bit more on length of shaft. . I did put some scratches on the shafts while making adjustments that I have to touch up. My boy is draft chubby but if he were lean and fit, I would easily have been able to spin the shafts in to accomodate. more than enough hip room IMO as a rookie observer, and taking curves and tight turns, I haven't noticed him tapping or hitting or being uncomfortable. In fact I am so thrilled with his obvious happiness at the new cart., all the benefits so far have far outweighted the price tag



. I will admit to initally saying to myself that it just looked like a seat with shafts and wheels and didn't look like $1800 worth of cart in comparison to my super cute wooden meadowbrook. Then I drove it and the same night put the meadowbook for sale knowing I was ready to move on.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks gals, I understand now. Now thinking of colors....Jack from Driving Essentials will be at the Orleton show I am volunteering at and said he'd bring samples.

I am leaning towards the green- but may end up like Adair's with the cranberry. Any ideas? If I get one it will probably mainly be Wish's cart and Buck will have the Hyperbike...my they are spoiled ponies. So, what do we think looks best with silver dapple?

Remember when I bought the hyperbike it was hyperbike or haflinger? Now it is Aerocrown or Fjord LOL...what a struggle.

Angie


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 8, 2011)

Green sounds really pretty, is it a dark green or lighter green?. The mini bellcrown they had in their shop had on dark blue wheels, but in regular light they just looked black. They didn't have any other color option in stock... I really liked the look of the maroon or cranberry or whatever they call it. Carriage machine web called it burgandy. I admit to not even thinking about it matching my horse. My boy is a mostly white with chestnut pinto. LOL, what a rookie, I just said... Hey, that looks pretty,I want that color...never cared if it matched or not, but now that I have it, I think it would probably match most colors so lucky me,



If I were catalog ordering I may have ordered blue since that is my favorite color, but seeing them in person and how dark they were and how they really just looked black, I am glad I got the burgandy wheels.

Adair


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 10, 2011)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> Now thinking of colors....Jack from Driving Essentials will be at the Orleton show I am volunteering at and said he'd bring samples.
> I am leaning towards the green- but may end up like Adair's with the cranberry. Any ideas? ... So, what do we think looks best with silver dapple?


Silvers usually look great with maroon or burgundy. Go for it! Please tell Jack Leia says hi; he sold me my Bellcrown back in 2007 but I've never gotten to meet him. I'd love a picture of his samples please!



shorthorsemom said:


> Green sounds really pretty, is it a dark green or lighter green?. The mini bellcrown they had in their shop had on dark blue wheels, but in regular light they just looked black.


That would suit me! For marathon or recreational use I'm all for bright colors, but since I planned to use mine for dressage I didn't want anything too bold. I had them make mine "dark dark green," which they told me would be a combination of hunter green with a little black, and like I said it turned out so very dark you could barely tell they had any color at all.



I think it was still better than straight black as it has a little depth in photos and matched my green Ultralite whip shaft, but even I thought it should have had a little more color than that.
 


I'm torn on what to get for Turbo's Aerocrown in a year or two as I want it to be versatile for both horses (Kody shines in green, Turbo does better in navy blue) but I don't want to go with black! Reality is Kody will probably never haul a full-weight cart like that again so I suppose I should go with whatever looks best with Turbo.

Leia


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jun 10, 2011)

Well ladies, I am closer to ordering...I need to decide on seat and wheel color and if I want the basket underneath... Advice? Leaning towards the burgundy, no basket and the seat Adair has..

I drove Miss Wish tonight in the Pequea...it is a nice cart, but with our rolling terrain the Aerocrown will probably make Wish's job easier so will probably offer the Pequea and my frontier up for sale once the Aerocrown is home.

Leia, I will tell Jack hi for you.

Angie


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 10, 2011)

Jack is super cool, I called him first about my aerocrown but they didn't have any in stock so I went to carriage machine. He gave me a ton of information on the phone.

On the basket, I skipped it for now. I figured I could always order and add on later. I was shooting for the least amount of sticker shock so I stuck with standard on my cart . On the seat,... I love it. Very comfortable.

You can't adjust the back height of the seat, so it might be personal preference but I like the way the arm rests are padded and they support my elbows and it helps me keep the nerve pain on my right side from flaring up and bothering me when driving...I am very short and I feel well supported and I don't slouch at all, I think the seat helps remind me to drive with good posture (IMO)... I do like the high back of the seat and my seat is VERY comfortable. Much more comfortable than any other seat I have ridden in. I admit to filling out my seat pretty well before I lost all that weight, and steven mentioned something about the aerocrown being idea for people under 165 pounds so there might be a consideration on seat type depending on the size of the drivers bottom... LOL did I really just say that ...








I think you will find the burgandy colored wheels totally awesome if they become your choice. best wishes.

Adair


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmmm...would I like those side part (are they arm rests?) on the seat?? or would I like a different seat...I should google and see if I can find different seats..

I think my butt will fit in your seat type Adair



As an aside you do have me intruiged with the Weight Watchers...

Angie


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Angie, I know in the seat I picked if he makes any sudden moves I am not sliding anywhere. Seat really hugs the driver and is padded so you don't go bump. I like it.

As a side... I highly recommend the new weight watchers plus. I followed it strictly and I have lost 26 lbs since March 1st and still losing. I never had a diet work before and had almost resigned myself to being big, blamed it on metabolism. They asked what our goal was and I said I wanted to lose weight so my mini didn't have to pull so much... the lady cracked up, said that was the first time somebody said they wanted to lose weight for a horse.

I am hoping I can keep it up and keep the energy it takes to follow the plan. It really works, if it doesn't work for somebody it usually means they are not following the plan. New cart, smaller butt, happy horse and Happy Adair..



LOL


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 12, 2011)

Adair has the seat I originally wanted but I wish I could try it first to see if the side pads are low enough not to get in the way of my elbows. I've tried the other seat type like Amy has and my only complaint about that one is looks- I find it visually bulky for a small person like me and did note when going over REALLY rough ground it is technically possible to bounce a butt cheek up over the side.




I'd want the side walls just an inch or two taller which of course would make it even more bulky.



I'm confident I'd be happy with the other kind of seat, just want to test it out and be sure the heights are right for me.

Go for the basket, otherwise you have nowhere to put a water bottle, camera, other picnic stuff. If you don't buy their (admittedly overpriced) basket, be prepared to install one yourself.

Leia


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 12, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Adair has the seat I originally wanted but I wish I could try it first to see if the side pads are low enough not to get in the way of my elbows. I've tried the other seat type like Amy has and my only complaint about that one is looks- I find it visually bulky for a small person like me and did note when going over REALLY rough ground it is technically possible to bounce a butt cheek up over the side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anybody wants me to meaure my seat I would be glad to, I can give you the height of the arm rests etc if you want.

Leia, I was hoping I could rig up Bob's spares bag for the hyperbike onto my aerocrown, do you think that would work? Have you seen his spares bags? I just didn't think things bouncing around in a wire basket under the seat would be too cool. I did take my gremlin bell off my meadowbrook before it left and installed it on my aerocrown, since the bell was gifted to me I thought that would be proper. And yup, the price of the basket made me say "what the heck"...


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jun 13, 2011)

Adair, If you don't mind measuring the seat that would be great



Thanks,

Angie


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 13, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> Leia, I was hoping I could rig up Bob's spares bag for the hyperbike onto my aerocrown, do you think that would work? Have you seen his spares bags? I just didn't think things bouncing around in a wire basket under the seat would be too cool.


I'd rather have things in a basket where I can get at them than in some sort of spares pouch I have to use both hands to unzip/unbuckle/untie. Been there, done that! It's a pain in the @$$ for us camera-crazy folks!



I figure I can always line the basket or chuck a small kit in there and tie it down so it doesn't rattle but I know many people do not feel the same way.

Not sure if Bob's spares bags would fit that cart as I know he's got a newer style since I bought mine.

Leia


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 17, 2011)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> Adair, If you don't mind measuring the seat that would be great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Angie, I will try to measure today. We had a crazy busy week on the farm... all that rain all spring and now we are trying to get all the corn planted and all the hay cut in one week. 3 hours of sleep a night and I am whipped, but my trainer is coming this weekend so I will take some measurements if you still need them of the seat.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Adair. I'd love the measurements if you get the time. Lucky you to live where you can put up your own hay. I'd love that. I am volunteering at the Orleton Farm show tomorrow and have my fingers crossed that someone there may have an Aerocrown so I can see it in person. Plus I will check out the paint samples from Jack at Driving Essentials.

Angie


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 18, 2011)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> Thanks Adair. I'd love the measurements if you get the time. Lucky you to live where you can put up your own hay. I'd love that. I am volunteering at the Orleton Farm show tomorrow and have my fingers crossed that someone there may have an Aerocrown so I can see it in person. Plus I will check out the paint samples from Jack at Driving Essentials.
> 
> Angie


Hi Angie... I can't put up my own hay, we only put up alfalfa and he chops it and puts it in a silo for the cows. I have to buy my hay



and have to hunt around for some sweet fine grass for my boys. I want him to take a field and plant me some grass hay sometime so we can bale some for me so I don't have to buy it, maybe next year.

Here are the measurements... will try hard to make sense with them for you wish I could draw you a picture...

The seat measures 18 inches between the arm pads and 13 inches deep from the back rest pad to the leading edge of the seat pad. The pad is square removable cushion 2 inches deep and measures 15x20 inches. The back pad itself is about 20 inches wide and 5 inches in height.... and I get about 13 inch measure from the top of the seat pad to the top of the back rest to give you an idea as to how high it comes up on your back.... It is 8 inches in measure from the seat pad top to the top of the arm rest

Hope this helps. You can see that with the the seat pad being only 20 inches wide and only 18 inches of room between the pads on the arm rests, that is why I said that bigger bottoms might not fit in this seat. Even at my biggest weight though I felt very comfortable in this seat even in my big bulky winter clothes, so it isn't only a mini butt design either..

If you pm me Angie I can send you my phone number if you want to chat about anything on the cart.

I would be glad to measure anything else for you if you want... take care..



Adair


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Adair





That helped





Sending a PM

Angie


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jun 24, 2011)

I did it! I placed my Aerocrown order today! Jack thinks it'll be done at the end of July



Base cart- no basket- maroon wheels!

Angie


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 24, 2011)

Congratulations!

Leia


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jun 24, 2011)

You guys keep reminding me how much I will love this cart while I wait for it to be built and my wallet recovers LOL

Angie


----------

